# World's cutest porcupine



## TransformerRobot (Oct 27, 2014)

From almost a year ago, but just in case anyone here missed it.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

This thread needs more Vaerjo.

That is pretty cute though.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 27, 2014)

I did not think porcupines sounded like that.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I did not think porcupines sounded like that.


Me neither! Another TIL for the day. I also didn't know they used their paws (?) like that, I always thought they just scrounged stuff off the ground and ate it as such. And I didn't know they liked pumpkins. 

We have hedgehogs that rove around here, I wonder if they enjoy pumpkins too.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 27, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> This thread needs more Vaerjo.



You rang?

And OHMAGOSH!!! Cute!!! Cutie pie porcupine!!! It sounds sooooooooo cute while eating! >,< It's little paws and pumpkin covered face. I don't think I'll be over this video anytime soon.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 28, 2014)

I had to watch it again. I want to find a random porcupine and feed it stuff to see if it, too, will make adorable noises. x3


----------

